# REC- Egg-ceptional Breakfast Bake(TNT)



## crewsk (Feb 17, 2005)

TC put this together last night for our breakfast this morning & it is really good!


6 slices bread
1- 2 1/2ounce pkg very thinly sliced cooked ham*
1/2C shredded cheddar cheese**
6 eggs
1 1/4C milk
1/8tsp pepper

Grease a 2 quart baking dish with cooking spray. Tear bread into bite sized pieces. Sprinkle 1/2 of bread into bottom of the baking dish.

Cut ham into bite sized pieces(you should have about 1/2C). Sprinkle ham & cheese over bread in baking dish. Sprinkle remaining torn bread over ham & cheese.

Beat eggs, milk, & pepper in a small bowl until well mixed. Pour egg mixture over bread layers in baking dish. Cover dish with plastic wrap.

Chill in the refrigerator at least 2 hours but not more than 24 hours.

Preheat oven to 325F. Remove plastic wrap from dish & bake for 35 minutes.

Using a knife, check for doneness, inseart knife into center of food, if it comes out clen, it's done. Let cool for 10 minutes on cooling rack. Cut into squares to serve. Makes 6 servings.


*You can also use bacon, sausage, chicken, or turkey in place of the ham.

**This is also good with Swiss cheese, or try your favorite cheese.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 17, 2005)

That is one uniqu bread pudding.  It does sound yummy.  Just goes to show you what an imagination can do.  I'm going to have to try that one.  I wonder if it would work with breadfast sausage.  Hmmmm.  

Seeeeeya;  Goodweed of the North


----------



## crewsk (Feb 17, 2005)

Goodweed, I have had it with breakfast sausage & it is great too!


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 18, 2005)

Crewsk, do you have to trim the crusts off the bread for this?


----------



## crewsk (Feb 18, 2005)

No, you don't have to but you can if you want.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 21, 2005)

I made this for our breakfast Saturday and it was really good!  I used a whole wheat bread (all I ever have in the house) so it was a heartier taste, but I still liked it.  Hubby isn't a big bread pudding fan at all, but he even ate it!  Let TC know that it's now filed in my recipes under TC's Breakfast Casserole!


----------



## crewsk (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm glad you & hubby enjoyed it PA! I'm telling TC right now, it will make his day, thanks!


----------

